# Sixerfanforlife isn't at all that



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=197649&page=1 - Title-Sixers are laghing stock of embarrasment


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=204138 -Title-Sixers have made all the right moves



In less then a month with no major roster moves done his opinion changes that much.


Please pick 1 or the other.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I vote to trade Sixerfanforlife and a 2nd Rd draft pick to the NETS for BEEZ. :clap:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> I vote to trade Sixerfanforlife and a 2nd Rd draft pick to the NETS for BEEZ. :clap:


Hell no, we don't want a locker room cancer on the board! At least Sixerfanforlife tries hard and hustles for the team, BEEZ would play half heartedly. Give me the loyal scrub over an overrated star traitor any day.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

at least he brings activity to the forum.

i find his posts to be kind of like long winded rant, but it's good to see someone who cares about the Sixers. plus, he's from Yeadon, and i've got affiliations in that part of Delaware County (Lansdowne/Yeadon/Darby), so he gets an A+ in my book.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

He is intitled to his own opinion but, he needs to stick with it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> He is intitled to his own opinion but, he needs to stick with it.


Opinions can change.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I vote to trade Sixerfanforlife and a 2nd Rd draft pick to the NETS for BEEZ. :clap:


when was the last time BEEZ posted anyways?i havent seen him in a while.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Opinions can change.


How can an opinion change so drastically, when nothing has happened in between?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> I vote to trade Sixerfanforlife and a 2nd Rd draft pick to the NETS for BEEZ. :clap:


 Make it happen


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets forum plans to cut BEEZ! He won't take a buyout!

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Petey said:


> The Nets forum plans to cut BEEZ! He won't take a buyout!
> 
> -Petey


 Buyout my ***, Im in it for the long haul. Wait till the season starts :laugh:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Buyout my ***, Im in it for the long haul. Wait till the season starts :laugh:


ive never seen u post on the net boards, but then again ive havent been there long.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> How can an opinion change so drastically, when nothing has happened in between?



thats what I'm saying


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I vote to trade Sixerfanforlife and a 2nd Rd draft pick to the NETS for BEEZ. :clap:


LOL that str8 cracked me up but how bout just trading him for some Eye Candy, you know some fine looking Chic to Sport a Sixers Jersey around I think wed def be making out the best in the deal :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> How can an opinion change so drastically, when nothing has happened in between?


Maybe he read other people's opinions and understood things differently. That's usually how opinions change too.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

inuyasha232 said:


> ive never seen u post on the net boards, but then again ive havent been there long.


 I sprinkle a little in there every so often. Get ready for the upcoming season


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I sprinkle a little in there every so often. Get ready for the upcoming season


yea ive been meaning to ask, but how many goood threads/topics happen durin the season?will there be stupid ones like som on other boards?lol


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Why not just sign a free agent, theres plenty out there dying to jump on this wagon?

I just want the season to start.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Alright alright I hear yall *Demands Kunlun and other mods for waiving papers*


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Lol this thread is funny


----------

